# Brand New Beginner's Little Kit!



## gr8skott (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all!  I'm new to makeup in general, and I'm trying to build a good kit.    Since I went over age 30 I noticed my face needs a little brightening up!!!  So I'm starting off with the basics, and learning as I go. This is what I've accumulated in the last 3 months!  I'd love to hear any suggestions you may have as to what I might be missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











MAC Cosmetics:

Studio Sculpt foundation NC15
Studio Sculpt Concealer NC15
Paint Pot in Rubenesque
Powder Blush in Mocha
Dazzleglass: Money, Honey and Smile
Plushglass: Power Supply
Lipglass: Fafi Cult Fave
Technakohls in Greyprint and Photogravure
Fafi Eyes 1 Palette
Eyeshadows in pots: Phloof!, Aquadisiac, Honesty (not sure about these, might put them up for trade)
Eyeshadows in palette: Satin Taupe, Mulch, Woodwinked, Femme Fi, Brule, Gorgeous Gold, Twinks, Star Violet, Expensive Pink, Electra, Knight Divine

MAC Brushes:
182
187
129sh
194
239
217
231
219
242
212

Other Cosmetics:

UDPP
Clinique Blended Face powder in Transparency Neutral
MUFE  HD Powder 
Smashbox Proof Cream Eye Liner Palette
Lancome Color Design Quad (it's a sample, wish I knew what it was)
Sephora Nano eyepencil in Gri Gri
Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Midnight Glimmer
Max Factor Stretch & Seperate Mascara

Other Brushes:
Everyday Minerals Baby 'Buki
Sonia Kashuk flat top brush
An angled paintbrush from an art store 
Sephora Professional brow brush and comb

Not pictured: MAC Brush Cleaner & MAC fancy sharpener


----------



## mern (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome !! Looks great !


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 28, 2009)

great start!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 28, 2009)

wow you have a great collection here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you have all the basics that you need for a perfect face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




only suggestion I have for you is to get some highlighters, contour color and blushers. they honestly brighten up a face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just what you might be looking for.


----------



## meker (Jun 28, 2009)

add some Fix +, I guarantee you will love it!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2009)

really nice start


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would recommend:

 a couple of blushes
a matte bronzer (for contouring) and a slightly shimmery bronzer
a highlight or luminizer
Fix + 
eyelash curler
more paint pots or shadesticks
a pink and a nude lipstick

BTW I think your collection is pretty awesome already - it sure makes me wish that I had more brushes.


----------



## sunshine16 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great to see another newbie who has a fair amount of brushes in comparison to the rest of their collection. Brushes were the first MAC items i purchased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also definitely rec' some blush, i couldn't live without blush. Easily my favourite make up product


----------



## gr8skott (Jul 1, 2009)

I do agree I should find some blush and highlighter products.  I'm unsure how to go about it because my cheeks are naturally extremely flushed red; in high contrast to my really fair pale skin. Even concealer and foundation can't cover it!  It doesn't really look bad to me, but MA's are constantly trying to cover it up for me.  LOL!!

Thanks for your input!  I do appreciate it


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you got some good things there


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 2, 2009)

every item is perfect!!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a very nice start!


----------

